# Nokia announces Lumia 920 and 820 Windows Phone smartphones



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Nokia are banking an awful lot on these phones being successful.

I have to say I'm rather liking their jaunty, cheery look. 







http://www.wirefresh.com/nokia-unveils-lumia-920-and-820-windows-phone-smartphones/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2012)

Windows 8 is looking more and more like a strong contender for my next OS.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 5, 2012)

I *really* don't get the slabs-of-primary-colours aesthetic of w8. But seem to be in a minority of 1


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

It looks a lot more fun than the usual black/silver/muted colours of other phones, to my mind.  I think its a brave design move.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I *really* don't get the slabs-of-primary-colours aesthetic of w8. But seem to be in a minority of 1



They work very well, good work by MS to try and innovate rather than just rip off Apple, like some phone makers have.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They work very well, good work by MS to try and innovate rather than just rip off Apple, like some phone makers have.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2012)

What? It's been proven in a court of law now so we don't have to debate it.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What? It's been proven in a court of law now so we don't have to debate it.


This thread is about Nokia's Lumia phones and WM, not Apple, or the iPhone, or Android.

Stop trying to stir it up. _Please._


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 5, 2012)

Nokia's share price dropped 10% today


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Nokia's share price dropped 10% today


Oh dear.

I do like the way the phones look and I've got a lot of hopes for WM, but I can see how their adventurous design may be unlikely to attract some users from other smartphone platforms.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I *really* don't get the slabs-of-primary-colours aesthetic of w8. But seem to be in a minority of 1


 
You're not, I think it looks like something from the Fisherprice School of Design.

Yellow is an assault to the eyes, horrible, horrible colour.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 5, 2012)

They look fantastic. Tempted to sell my HTC One X for the Lumia 920 and dip my toe once again into the pool that is Windows phone. They should have made one in orange.


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

Nokia have always been great at phones. Windows can fuck right off though. Sorry Nokia.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> Nokia have always been great at phones. Windows can fuck right off though. Sorry Nokia.


Why so much beef for Windows?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Great to see Palm Pre-style wireless charging making a comeback - and love the fact that you can wirelessly play music into a speaker via NFC and charge your phone at the same time.






http://www.wirefresh.com/nokia-show...ding-wireless-chargers-and-wireless-speakers/


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the promo video for the 920 phone. I like these phones. They're fun.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2012)

Editor and KE, kissing in a tree.....


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I *really* don't get the slabs-of-primary-colours aesthetic of w8. But seem to be in a minority of 1


 
2

normally I am quite a fan of MS but this primary colour bollocks just doesnt appeal to me whatsoever


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Nokia's share price dropped 10% today


 
tech wise they are still in a world of pain with no enterprise view of .. well pretty much anything. they aare being pulled apart by accenture, TCS and CG at the moment and are not dealing with it well at all.

I have just refused a quite lucrative contract there as its such a poisoned chalice i dont want my CV marred by having Nokia on there


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Why so much beef for Windows?


On a mobile. It's bad enough on the desktop. Taken them ages to get it halfway decent but it still gets barnacles after a while.


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Great to see Palm Pre-style wireless charging making a comeback - and love the fact that you can wirelessly play music into a speaker via NFC and charge your phone at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome tbf.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

The phone's camera is expected to kick some major butt too.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Yellow and turquoise. 

It's like cheap pompy memorabilia.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2012)

The colour issue is a non issue. It's  customisable with around 15 different colours. As for the edges, my black 900 looks slick


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

How good is the camera on the 920? This good: 






> This comparison (taken with a T3i) shows low-light shots taken at the same time by all three phones ina dark box that was set up at the Lumia event in New York today. The Galaxy S III representation isn’t quite fair since my screen brightness was turned down pretty far to save battery. But even just comparing the Lumia to the iPhone 4S demonstrates a really awesome showing from the Lumia. The Nokia reps couldn’t tell us what the ISO setting was for the Lumia’s camera, since the firmware and processing isn’t final, but man, it looks pretty amazing so far.
> http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/09/yep-the-lumia-920s-pureview-camera-is-awesome/


----------



## peterkro (Sep 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Nokia's share price dropped 10% today


This is normal Apple's stock will also drop on announcement of iPhone 5.Buy on the rumour sell on the announcement,that's part of your capitalists game plan.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

FFS. Nokia are saying the phones will be released "in the fourth quarter of the year." WTF does that mean? Oct? Nov? Dec 31st?

*enthusiasm wanes


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2012)

editor said:


> How good is the camera on the 920? This good:


 
One of the best features is the camera on my 900. Low light isn't that great but lovely, vivid, crisp pictures otherwise.


----------



## c01642 (Sep 6, 2012)

editor said:


> FFS. Nokia are saying the phones will be released "in the fourth quarter of the year." WTF does that mean? Oct? Nov? Dec 31st?
> 
> *enthusiasm wanes


 
Early November if this is correct.

http://www.zdnet.com/mark-your-micr...ows-phone-8-launch-dates-revealed-7000003450/


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2012)

Faked camera demo video backfires, caught by a reflection, oops!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19499879


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

Spectacularly daft PR idea, wasn't it? The camera is good enough without employing such cheatery.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2012)

editor said:


> FFS. Nokia are saying the phones will be released "in the fourth quarter of the year." WTF does that mean? Oct? Nov? Dec 31st?
> 
> *enthusiasm wanes



Oh dear this sounds all too much like the original Palm Pre launch. Tip for companies, do not launch a device without two things:

1. A clear launch date
2. Actual pricing


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Spectacularly daft PR idea, wasn't it? The camera is good enough without employing such cheatery.


 
Yes, although its perhaps true that this sort of thing is the norm when producing 'tv' adverts, but companies usually remember to put some small disclaimer on the screen when they do it.

As for the camera, having something that actually performs well in low-light would be nice. It's the sort of feature advantage that various sorts of camera companies have tried to claim for years by way of the smallprint spec for geeks, but which seldom offers an actual leap in performance on consumer devices, low-light performance still sucks. So if Nokia have actually got this right then hooray, a device that can finally brag prominently about such a feature because its actually good enough! I hope no celebrity sex-tapes shot with this device are to be released as part of marketing this feature 

In other respects I suppose I'm slightly saddened that its not the sort of PureView that their previous one had, sounds like this one does not have a silly number of megapixels. I dont care about that number of megapixels for the final photo, but rather what the previous one was able to do with zoom as a result. I'm not entirely surprised since the previous one did seem to need to stick out of the back of the device by an off-putting amount, but Nokia are diluting what PureView means. It no longer means certain specific technology, but whatever camera tech Nokia think is a winner at that moment in time, to be marketed prominently.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tip for companies, do not launch a device without two things:
> 
> 1. A clear launch date
> 2. Actual pricing



True in some ways but not necessarily a completely stupid move in all instances. Not if its designed to get people to delay a decision to buy a competing device in the meantime, and there is some reason why they arent allowed to release certain info yet. I'm not claiming its ideal, and companies really should try to narrow things down more which just saying quarter something will be launched.

We've seen a lot of it this year because of all the different sorts of Windows 8 devices, and how certain kinds of info about these devices is not allowed until the official launch of Windows itself. When I say 'isnt allowed' I dont actually know what restrictions Microsoft has imposed on its partners, but a range of manufacturers seem to be especially coy about exactly the same info for a variety of devices, with the common theme being Windows 8.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2012)

In a way, it's understandable. They don't want to launch a shoddy product seeing as they're staking so much on it. But we all know Windows isn't truly stable until the first SP comes out


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

The Palm Pre did much the same: announce a really exciting product with class leading features, but delay its release for so long that's there's loads of equally good alternatives attracting press attention by the time it actually gets to the shops.


----------



## magneze (Sep 7, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> In a way, it's understandable. They don't want to launch a shoddy product seeing as they're staking so much on it. But we all know Windows isn't truly stable until the first SP comes out


Absolutely, Microsoft have a poor record.

This article is spot on:


> Two companies have now announced their Windows Phone 8 hardware. Samsung was first out of the blocks, showing off its ATIV S at IFA last month. With much fanfare, Nokia revealed its first pair of Windows Phone 8 handsets, the Lumia 820 and Lumia 920. But in spite of gathering journalists from all over the world, a few things were missing from Nokia's press conference.
> Some things weren't entirely surprising. Nokia didn't announce any availability information—pricing, dates, carrier partnerships, all were left unspoken. While one always has to wonder about the value of this kind of paper launch—it may create excitement, but there's no way of converting that excitement into revenue if nobody can actually place an order—it's an unfortunate industry standard practice.
> But what was a little surprising is that there were no handsets for the press to play with. There were some demonstration units carefully attended by PR personnel, and while we were able to get kind of close to them, the general rule was "you can look but you can't touch." This isn't unprecedented, but it's a little unusual for such a high-priority smartphone launch. Touching the phones, seeing how they feel in the hand, checking that their UI is nice and fast, these are all important parts of a smartphone launch.
> The problem Nokia has appears to be not so much its hardware; it's the software. Windows Phone 8 isn't done yet. Not only is Windows Phone 8 not done, it's not even public yet. If Nokia let the assembled members of the fourth estate use its shiny new phones, they'd end up learning about Windows Phone 8's unrevealed features—features that Microsoft hasn't yet talked about.


http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/where-oh-where-is-windows-phone-8/


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

Lumia 920 is being released on Oct 21st in the States
http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/14/att-galaxy-note-ii-lumia-920-release-date/


----------



## tendril (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone have the nokia lumia 820? I'm ready to upgrade from Luddite to smartfonewanker. There are some good reviews online but proper anecdotal evidence would be good.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

My friend has the 820. It's a lovely phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2013)

tendril said:


> Anyone have the nokia lumia 820? I'm ready to upgrade from Luddite to smartfonewanker. There are some good reviews online but proper anecdotal evidence would be good.


 
Nice one. I really like the Windows 8 OS for a smartphone, still seriously considering it for my next phone.


----------



## tendril (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, took the plunge and am now the proud owner of an 820 . Now all I have to do is plough through the 190 page manual


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 11, 2013)

I made the mistake (according to some people on another forum) of getting a Lumia 900 back in May. I should have waited for Windows 8 they said. I don't fucking care I said.

Although the feature to re-size the tiles in the just released 7.8 update is a nice feature. I don't see many things that would benefit me in version 8.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

tendril said:


> Well, took the plunge and am now the proud owner of an 820 . Now all I have to do is plough through the 190 page manual


You get a _manual?_


----------



## tendril (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> You get a _manual?_


no, I downloaded and bound it at work.


----------



## tendril (Feb 12, 2013)

For anyone thinking of getting the lumia range.... it is a real 'see you next tuesday' to get it to link up to XP (I know, 11 year old operating system). Finally got it to be recognised as an external drive but can't get it to sync with the new zune software so not sure how I'm gonna back up my contacts without using the cloud. Damn it, I want my backup on my PC!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2013)

I've got a Lumia 920 review model for a week. First thoughts: blimey, it's big and heavy, but very slick.


----------



## tendril (Mar 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I've got a Lumia 920 review model for a week. First thoughts: blimey, it's big and heavy, but very slick.


Yeah, my mate's got the 920 and he loves it, but then he uses it heavily for business.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 3, 2013)

Im counting down to my upgrade on March 26th - going to be a Lumia 920 for work mainly.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 3, 2013)

I've said it since I got my 900 last year, but Windows Phone is a great OS. Very simple to use and a good UI. Just a shame a lot of apps are Android or Apple only.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

The browser is the smoothest I've ever used. Veh slick.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 3, 2013)

Review soonish then editor?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Review soonish then editor?


Soon-ish-ish as I've only just got hold of the thing.


----------



## tendril (Mar 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Soon-ish-ish as I've only just got hold of the thing.


please let us know if yours randomly chooses to turn itself completely off. My first one did 3 times in a week, and not due to lack of battery. It's been reported occasionally across the internet and the only fix so far is to remove the battery and put it back in. Seems 'sometimes we just turn it off and on again' is a phrase that may be associated with this win8 phone. Replacement phone I got after winging seems to be ok so far.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 4, 2013)

TBF, when Windows is your OS it's not entirely unexpected for it to turn itself off.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 4, 2013)

The day after I post my gushing praise, the screen stopped responding this morning and the battery icon had a question mark over. A quick Google suggested a bricked phone but that was at release until a software update. 

Probably an app in the background that had crashed as I downloaded a couple of new ones yesterday. Did a soft reset by holding down the power and volume down button for about 10 seconds and all is fine now.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Balbi said:


> TBF, when Windows is your OS it's not entirely unexpected for it to turn itself off.


Bit of a tired line, that. Windows 7 is extremely stable.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Bit of a tired line, that. Windows 7 is extremely stable.



Wouldn't know. My workplace is still using xp  and office 2003. 

No wonder kids dont get a decent ict education etc


----------

